# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Τηλεφωνικό κέντρο Nitsuko dx2e-32i και τηλέφωνα Nitsuko dx2e-24btuxh

## cosecon

Όλα λειτουργικά:

1 τμχ τηλεφωνικό κέντρο dx2e-32i       40€
20190811_105245.jpg20190811_105354.jpg20190811_105255.jpg20190811_105526.jpg

5 τμχ τηλέφωνα Nitsuko dx2e-24btuxh 15€ έκαστο

20190811_105542.jpg20190811_105536.jpg



Όλα μαζί 100€

Μπορώ να τα στείλω και με γενική ταχυδρομική (καλύτερη τιμή από κατάλογο λιανικής) με επιβάρυνση αγοραστή.

----------

